# Gas Fireplace insert or replace existing prefab with new gas fireplace???



## Bertz3 (Jan 22, 2017)

We have a heatilator prefab wood burning fireplace and want to change over to a gas unit. We have had 3 estimates. Two companies want to tear out the existing unit; one wants to seal off chimney and vent to outside while the other wants to replace pipe in chimney with coax,  insulate chimney, and vent thru chimney. The 3rd company wants to install a gas fireplace insert. We are so confused!  From reading online, I notice that most inserts are used with masonry fireplaces. Is it common to install insert in prefab unit?  What are pros and cons other than being less money for installation?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 22, 2017)

You CAN put a gas insert in a Zero Clearance wood burning fireplace. The problem
will be the size. Most ZC boxes will only accept a SMALL insert unless the manual for 
your unit SPECIFICALLY states that SOME interior components can be removed in 
order to enlarge the interior space. If it's not allowed, then the better option is to tear 
it out & replace it. The size of a replacement will be determined by the existing structure 
around the ZC box. If it's in an exterior chase the size of that chase (width & depth) will
be you restrictions. Interior installs are generally built closer to the finished dimensions of 
the box & tend to only allow for similarly sized units or smaller.


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

Valor makes the retrofire that is made to fit into most heatlator boxes. Quick easy way to get a direct vent gas fireplace without tearing out the heatlator.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.valorfireplaces.com/products/retrofire.php

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

